# McClelland 221b Black Shag (and how I got it.)



## Wiseguy1982 (Nov 17, 2009)

So, to make a long story short, I got a miraculous and unexpected tiny chunk of change from my IL taxes.

My wife agreed to let me buy a cheaper pipe and two tobaccos.

I ended up buying a $16 mini meer for my pipe, and 221b Black Shag as one tobacco, the other will be reviewed shortly.

_A pleasant shag cut Black Virginia tobacco, making it very easy to pack a pipe and burn evenly.

Ok_, first of all, this particular blend has more in it than advertised. Even tobaccocellar classifies this as a straight VA blend. However, tin aroma, and pipe flavor/aroma do suggest some Latakia, it's unmistakable.

I packed my mini meer with the strangely cut leaves (I've never seen bits so small) and lit her up.

I bought this because I love Sherlock Holmes, probably like everyone else, but also because of all the lackluster reviews on it.

As I sat there, slowly sipping on my pipe, the flavors of the tobacco proved something to me.

Sherlock Holmes probably would have smoked something like this. All the naysayers can kiss it. Sherlock Holmes seemed to be very practical, in that buying a pound of Black Shag and keeping in it a persian slipper tell ME one thing. This tobacco was cheap and meant for smoking, plain and simple. It wasn't a choice because of flavor or aroma. Elementarily, it's tobacco and it smokes exceedingly well.

However, I did have little bit of a struggle keeping it burning, that could just be me trying to avoid the tongue bite so closely associated with this blend. Nevertheless, I got it to burn all the way down, with minimal bite, and absolutely no leftover dottle, or moisture.

This blend, as I said, is for smoking, not necessarily enjoying (though it is enjoyable) and to pass the many hours of contemplation life throws our way whilst leaving our pockets slightly fuller.

Love it or hate it, there is no grey area. I love it.

Score: 10 :rockon:


----------

